# How well do you know your neighbors?



## Nutkin (Nov 7, 2011)

In my neighborhood, everyone knows everything about everyone. There are no secrets here. Every year we have a block party, which has been going on for almost 50 years! It's almost like a big family! We don't all have the same values, but we love each other and accept one another!  It's amazing really, since most neighborhoods these days aren't so close. It's really nice in many ways. We rake each other's leaves, comfort one another during hard times, and celebrate during good times. 
The only really "bad" thing about it is that gossip travels fast in this neighborhood (which is also entertaining in some ways). I'm so grateful to live in such a friendly community.  It's also a semi-rural neighborhood, so it's pretty as well, with fields, forests, and creeks nearby.


----------



## Utensils (Nov 5, 2011)

We aren't on the best of terms... Okay, we despise each other.

Ever since they insulted us, infuriated us and turned the whole street against us, we've gotten into the habit of singing loud improvised songs about them through the walls as a family...

"_Colin and his leather-faced wife..._" :kitteh:

Might seem nasty, but they are the most stereotypically grumpy people ever. Seriously. They basically don't like our whole family because my nine-year-old brother has Asperger Syndrome...  As an ENFP, I generally get along with people, but I really hate that type of person... Sorry! :/


----------

